# this is outrageous!>pure animal abuse<



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2010)

i am so angry with these police officers i cant even put it into words, i wish they would get the same punishment they dished out to this poor dog! i didnt see any agressiveness in the dog yeah he was scared but any dog would be in this situation! it makes me more upset because when my pitbull was still a puppy an officer said he would shoot him if i didnt make him stop barking, and the dog was secured in my house behind a locked screen door! i dont know were these officers get off thinking that they can kill innocent animals and this was someones pet, another neighbor claimed the dog barked at her and her 6 y/o daughter every morning and she called because she didnt feel safe, oh wow!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kJVnA5KXJw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2010)

Does not show to be a vicious dog, just a scared dog. Most dogs would act like that or even worse with being on a dog pole and she wasn't doing anything to deserve that. Its pretty sad they should have something done.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 19, 2010)

that is rediculous. when he shot the dog she was not even fighting. just sitting there. and i also dont understand why animal control was not trying to get the dog. thats not the cops job


----------



## chelvis (Jun 19, 2010)

Holly &^%$ this is f*&Y^ up like no other. All dogs act that way on a catch pole. The fact that he shot her after she calmed down is just total bull crap. Man things like makes my blood boil.


----------



## Herplings (Jun 19, 2010)

Typical cops. Its why they are called pigs.

Cops are killers, cold blooded.

There was a pretty good Harvard study some years back that went into detail, that the same person it takes to be a cop is the same person it takes to be a killer, bank robber, drug dealer ect ect.

These people walk a fine line between forcing the law and breaking it. They just took the legal side.

That cop is a cop because its obvious he likes to kill things.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2010)

Herplings said:


> Typical cops. Its why they are called pigs.
> 
> Cops are killers, cold blooded.
> 
> ...


 

I totally don't agree with you lol. What they did was wrong but not every cop would do that. And a lot of cops risk their lives for people daily, and are not like the jerks on this video. I do believe some are full of themselves among other things but No not all lol. So no need to stereotype all cops, because it isn't true, just ask my husband :lol:


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 19, 2010)

That's cruel... T~T Poor puppy... I just love dogs, and I couldn't watch the whole thing--animal deaths in movies, are more sad to me, then when the guy/girl dies. I don't know why, but I cried like a baby when the dog died in that movie I Am Legend... poor Sam (not sure, been a while)


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2010)

Melissa said:


> Herplings said:
> 
> 
> > Typical cops. Its why they are called pigs.
> ...



i agree i work with a few cops and they are for the most part all good guys but there always 1 or 2 exceptions that gives evryone else a bad name like these 2!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 20, 2010)

There's good and bad in just about any profession. I have several friends who are cops and decent people.

Animal control should have handled this dog. 

Now one thing we don't know is the entire story here.

Why were the cops called out? 

Etc...

Dog lover here, I have three, so watching stuff like this pangs me, but still, to be fair to the stupid humans in this video, before judging them, I for one would like to have all the facts.


...Jefroka


----------



## Herplings (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah that is a good point.

I let my frustration get the best of me on my comment.


----------



## themedic (Jun 20, 2010)

Poor dog, they could have easily shot it with a dart instead.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 20, 2010)

The only thing abundantly clear to me after watching this video is that the wrong two people were sent to the scene..


----------



## Richard21 (Jun 20, 2010)

I couldn't bring myself to watch the video, just reading the post you guys made makes me upset.


----------



## the enigma (Jun 20, 2010)

That is one screwed up cop. tying a rope around a dogs neck and shooting it a couple times really says something about his intestinal fortitude. I live in Baltimore and crimes against dogs (specifically pitbulls) are growing in both quantity and brutality. Just last week a two year old puppy was tied to a pole and pelted with bricks and rocks so bad the vets thought that the dog would never see again.

This subject is one were it is not just enough to "do your part"...so let us all keep this post in our minds and look out for animals that are being abused. They are everywhere. I am sure they are in your community..and I KNOW that they are in mine


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 20, 2010)

yes ANGER!! :chin


----------



## preston897 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea this is unfortunate. i really hope to do somthing in the near future to help animals. there are so many animals in need. they are killed illegally for nothing.


----------

